

Ask HN: “getting rich quick” selling “get rich quick”, is this guy legit? - mromanuk

According to this guy, his last month income was $100K
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.smartpassiveincome.com&#x2F;my-january-2015-monthly-income-report&#x2F;
======
psykovsky
If you send me 1000BTC I will tell you how to earn $100K month.

------
codeddesign
spam

~~~
mromanuk
What is the spam, my question? I'm not affiliated in anyway with this guy.

